# engine question



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

Anyone know if an efi engine will work on a carbed quad? Mine seized last weekend, so i am wondering if i should get it rebuilt or pick up an 08' i found.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

hooliganhodgie said:


> Anyone know if an efi engine will work on a carbed quad? Mine seized last weekend, so i am wondering if i should get it rebuilt or pick up an 08' i found.


People have done it. Have to change a few things line the generators and pickups in there.(get all that from the old engine)..and of course the injectors back to carbs...but that's about it if I remember correctly.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Agreed


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

So the carbs should fit on it? As for the generators and pickups,(i'm a little green with engines) could you tell me a bit about that? Thanks.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Carbs will fit no problem. The stator and pickup coil is on left side of motor behind pull start.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

if you dont mind me asking why dont you just leave the engine efi?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

speedman said:


> if you dont mind me asking why dont you just leave the engine efi?


Because you don't have all the wiring harnace, sencers and controlers it will take.


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm gonna tear into it this weekend to see why it cratered. If it's to serious I might just pick up that '08 and swap it. On the other hand, if it's rebuilt I know it's all good. Never know buying used.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

top end or bottom?


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

Until I find it lol.


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

Got the engine out and pulled apart....wow. I don't think i'll be rebuilding this lol. One of the rods came unbolted from the crank punched a hole in my case and almost ripped my starter in half. The other rod snapped in half. There is also pieces of piston and cylinder inside. Sounds like a bag of skittles when i shake it lol. I guess i'm on the hunt for another one.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

now that is what im talkin about! that sucks but i love carnage pics.


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

Ha...if yer gonna eff something up, do it right i guess lol.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Holy Crap!!! You F'd it up big time. It looks like a total lose to me. What do you want for the rest of it? I just kidding, that really sucks man


----------



## RaineMaker (Mar 11, 2011)

I love the pilsner cans in the background. Can't get pregnant on the pil. Nice carnage. Gotta love when the weather to rebuild or buy question is answered for you.


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

Yup


----------

